# Landscape Lighting



## NightScenes (Jan 11, 2006)

I want to say hello. My name is Paul R Gosselin and I am a professional landscape lighting designer/installer, in the Austin, Texas area. I would like to make myself available to other landscape lighting professionals as well as landscapers and irrigators. I have been an electrician for 15 years and have been involved in landscape lighting for the past 5 years. The name of my company is NightScapes. 

I try to promote QUALITY landscape lighting by helping educate people in the proper way to design and install landscape lighting manufactured by quality manufacturers.

I invite any questions you might have about this industry.


----------

